# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech > Sex toys >  Boy Toy Dolls, life-size sex dolls, Abyss Creations LLC, San Marcos, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Abyss Creations LLC

----------


## Airicist

Sex robots are being created with male genitalia

Published on Jan 16, 2018




> Science might have finally gone too far with these male sex robots. Kim breaks it down. Give us your thoughts in the comments below!
> 
> The male sex robot will come in all shape and sizes as "the sky is the limit".
> 
> McMullen has been making silicon sex dolls for about 20 years, and his company RealDoll already sells customizable sex mannequins, including male ones. For under $10,000 you could own your own male sex doll, spanning a range of skin tones from fair to cocoa (as extensive as a standard foundation line, am I right ladies?), detachable penises going from flaccid to extra-large, wigs, personalized eyeballs, and even elf ears if you have a very specific Lord of the Rings scenario in mind. 
> 
> The Realbotix website goes into particular detail about the characteristics of Harmony, whose launch was in itself a "revolution" as she is capable of having a variety of facial expressions, blinking, and moving her head. Harmony also moves her mouth to match the sounds it produces. The AI interface is exclusively in the robot’s head. It is unclear if the AI would be able to control its bionic penis or not."


Article "'It's the next big thing' Male sex robots COMING in 2018 as demand SKYROCKETS"
MALE sex robots will be “the next big thing” in 2018, a world leading AI cyborg maker has revealed.

by Joshua Nevett
January 6, 2018

----------

